# First Black Panther sighting?



## raghorn (Sep 12, 2007)

Is this the first one of the year..................


----------



## starvin (Sep 12, 2007)

where was this seen?


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 12, 2007)

starvin said:


> where was this seen?



Either at a zoo or in a rain forest somewhere in south america


----------



## cmghunter (Sep 12, 2007)

Where was it seen?Only in your mind,they DO NOT EXIST.


----------



## kevincox (Sep 12, 2007)

They don't exist for those that have never seen one. They do for those fortunate few that have seen one!


----------



## screamincr250 (Sep 12, 2007)

I have never understood why a panther cannot be black?  What big deal?  How many colors of cats and dogs are there?  I was looking at some pictures of deer in a magazine the other day.  There were several albino deer and also a black whitetail that almost looked like a cow.  I guess it didn't exist though.  Someone please explain to me why a panther cannot possibly be black?  There may be some genetics of panthers that only allows them to be lighter colors that I do nopt know about, so someone please explain it to me.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 12, 2007)

kevincox said:


> They don't exist for those that have never seen one. They do for those fortunate few that have seen one!



I'm gonna have to steal your reply and use it in the BP threads in OFF! Thank you kindly, Sir!
Sue


----------



## potsticker (Sep 12, 2007)

screamincr250 said:


> I have never understood why a panther cannot be black?  What big deal?  How many colors of cats and dogs are there?  I was looking at some pictures of deer in a magazine the other day.  There were several albino deer and also a black whitetail that almost looked like a cow.  I guess it didn't exist though.  Someone please explain to me why a panther cannot possibly be black?  There may be some genetics of panthers that only allows them to be lighter colors that I do nopt know about, so someone please explain it to me.


 That aint nothing, me and old joe biddlerback saw a sasquach on hwy 212. It was eating blackberrys. two mornings later it was sitting at the check  in station smoking some old dropped cigar.If you believe in something long enough it will come true!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2007)

Judgin` by the shape of that cats` head, I`d say it is a melanistic phase jaguar.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 12, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> Judgin` by the shape of that cats` head, I`d say it is a melanistic phase jaguar.



yeah I dont think we want them kind here in ga. we can deal with the mountain lions, but that one is alittle more up in the food chain, starting to get into south america and africa stuff there.   

south america jaguar relative to the african leopard


----------



## larpyn (Sep 12, 2007)

They do exist! I found evidence! http://www.africanamericans.com/BlackPantherPartyPlatform.htm


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Sep 12, 2007)

*nuttin new*

See em every time I go down this road , bout every 1/2 mile.


----------



## Killdee (Sep 12, 2007)

screamincr250 said:


> I have never understood why a panther cannot be black?  What big deal?  How many colors of cats and dogs are there?  I was looking at some pictures of deer in a magazine the other day.  There were several albino deer and also a black whitetail that almost looked like a cow.  I guess it didn't exist though.  Someone please explain to me why a panther cannot possibly be black?  There may be some genetics of panthers that only allows them to be lighter colors that I do nopt know about, so someone please explain it to me.



There has never been a documented case of a melanistic cougar. Theres loads of info around about it.Think about it, have you ever seen a photo or artical in any outdoor magazine or even an old black and white pic of somebodys greatgrandfather with a picture of a dead black mountain lion.Like a deer they have a darker coat in the winter but they are all still tan.Im sure there are a few florida panthers that roam into Ga. Just no black ones. Heres a link with alot of info regarding the black panther ledgend.http://en.allexperts.com/q/Wild-Animals-705/panthers.htm


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Sep 12, 2007)

larpyn said:


> They do exist! I found evidence! http://www.africanamericans.com/BlackPantherPartyPlatform.htm



 thats a whole covey of em'


----------



## screamincr250 (Sep 12, 2007)

so if i spray paint one black.......everyone would say.....thats not black...it's purple!!!


----------



## larpyn (Sep 12, 2007)

P&Y FINALY said:


> thats a whole covey of em'



That's a scary website for sure. 
Did you read the demands? Number 10 "we want bread"


----------



## larpyn (Sep 12, 2007)

balvarik said:


> So if ya put stripes on a horse does that make it a Zebra?
> 
> Mike



No silly. Then it would be a NFL referee.


----------



## seaweaver (Sep 12, 2007)

http://savannahred.blogspot.com/2007/08/new-black-panther-party-tantrum.html

heck Savannah is crawlin w/ them, wez got one running for mayor.

cw


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh no !!  Not this thread again !!!
Please, oh please !! Stop this madness !!
Repeat after me..."There are No  Black Panther in Georgia, 
There are no Black Panthers in Georgia. There is no proof.  There are no Black Panthers in Georgia.......








op2:


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 13, 2007)

GA DAWG said:


>



NGA boys...I luv em.










996


----------



## potsticker (Sep 13, 2007)

MCBUCK said:


> Oh no !!  Not this thread again !!!
> Please, oh please !! Stop this madness !!
> Repeat after me..."There are No  Black Panther in Georgia,
> There are no Black Panthers in Georgia. There is no proof.  There are no Black Panthers in Georgia.......
> ...


 I know i have said this many times but dont stop me, i want to hear this again. While attending west ga college, in the 60s i was priviliged to se a hundred black panthers walking down main street in carrolton. They were all carying (get our brothers out of vietnam)signs.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 13, 2007)

I've seen every animal known to roam these north ga hills....Got em all on camera at that.... All but the very ghostly BLACK PANTHER and BIGFOOT..... Heck I treed a bear last night coon hunting. When am I going to see one of these other 2 ??? When pigs fly or what lol.....


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 13, 2007)

On a serious note.....Do you think there could be honest to God "Mountain Lions" roaming these hills?
Yes, may be.  But "Black Panthers"? Uh un.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 13, 2007)

Heck no.Aint no black panthers roaming these hills !!!!! I dont think any mountain lions either.Not up here... BIGFOOTS either Now I do know where some real lions are.... You here them hollar it will make the hair on your neck stand on end.. They are in a pen but I heard em one night while coonhunting..


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Sep 13, 2007)

Researcher31726 said:


> I'm gonna have to steal your reply and use it in the BP threads in OFF! Thank you kindly, Sir!
> Sue



I never understand a word you say?????


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 13, 2007)

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> I never understand a word you say?????



Sorry about that! That's especially a bad thing for a writer to be told.
I meant that I would use Kevin's quote in the Black Panther threads in Outdoors Fact and Fiction forum.
Thanks for pointing it out to me that you did not understand. Is it clearer now? 
Sue


----------



## pixley7 (Sep 14, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> Judgin` by the shape of that cats` head, I`d say it is a melanistic phase jaguar.



YUP!!
Here is a pic of a Jaguar from the Belize Zoo.  I spent my summer traveling around Belize a few years ago.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Sep 14, 2007)

Researcher31726 said:


> Sorry about that! That's especially a bad thing for a writer to be told.
> I meant that I would use Kevin's quote in the Black Panther threads in Outdoors Fact and Fiction forum.
> Thanks for pointing it out to me that you did not understand. Is it clearer now?
> Sue





yeah, I gotcha now


----------



## kevincox (Sep 14, 2007)

Researcher31726 said:


> I'm gonna have to steal your reply and use it in the BP threads in OFF! Thank you kindly, Sir!
> Sue



your welcome!


----------



## Zeus01 (Sep 14, 2007)

I live in NW Florida.The game wardens swear there are no panthers this far north, and especially not black ones. You get laughed at if you mention seeing one to them. I have seen 3 black ones in FL, and a grey one in Stewart Co. Georgia. The first black one I saw was in the middle of the highway on a sharp curve.I had to lock up my brakes to keep from hitting it. It stood waist high, about 5or 6 foot body, and a 6 or 7 ft long tail. I was so close I saw the last few inches of his tail twitch, like a house cat will do. 
I also had a friend that worked for the state forestry dept.He found some black hair on a barbwire fence about waist high. He couldn't figure out what kind it was, so he sent it to the state lab for DNA tests. The lab results said it was from a jaguarundi. I'm not sure on the spelling, but I looked them up on the internet. It was a large black cat from South America akin to a jaguar. Then about 2 years ago, my neighbor, who is a woman and only goes outside to walk to the car, came home from town and there was a panther laying on the bank of a pond behind her house. She happened to have her video camera in the car and she filmed it for several minutes, before it got up and walked into the woods. It is good clear footage of a blueish gray panther. I don't know what people are seeing in GA, but there are panthers, and some black, within a 30 minute drive from the GA line.Believe it or don't, I don't care.The smartest people in the world all thought the world was flat because they couldn't see that it wasn't with their own eyes.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 15, 2007)

Zeus,
Thanks for sharing!
Sue


----------



## bonaire11 (Sep 15, 2007)

Me and a buddy were heading to a party one night (0 pre-party beverages), and to get there, you had to turn off a hwy and drive about 200-300 yards down a dirt path (I wont say road, cause it was a path) cut thru a peach orchard. Somewhere we had to take a left on another path that takes you to the house where the party was. Since we were driving in a straight line, we could see an absence off trees on our left, and assumed that this was the way, as we turned the truck left (traveling at no more than 15mph, since this was a dirt path) it was obvious that this was no road, but just a cut or alcove that was about 15' x 15' with a small water pit (puddle really) in the middle. We stopped, and with our headlights aimed directly at the cut, watched a black cougar, jaguar, panther, what ever you want to call it, stop lapping up water, and look at us like we had lost our minds. The animal was about 2.5'-3' from dirt to the top of the back, and maybe 4' long. It just looked at us for 15 seconds or so and dipped out thru the peach trees. He may have been 10' from the front of the truck.

I laugh every time I read something about black cats not living in these parts, because without a shadow of a doubt, I saw it. I don't have any idea what it was as far as it being a jaguar, cougar, panther. All I know is that it was black (not purple, tan, dark tan, or gray) and looked way too much like that pic at the top of this thread. For anyone who knows the area, it was across the road from Lanes packing shed on Hwy 96 between the interstate and Fort Valley.


----------



## nontypical (Sep 15, 2007)

there are black leopards.there are not black PANTHERS.look close at the spots.


----------



## cmghunter (Sep 15, 2007)

Black panthers.
                  HA HA HA HA HA 
    Some still see SANTA CLAUSE and BELIEVE..


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 16, 2007)

Wheres the proof??? How do they avoid all these hundreds of thousands of deer cams nowadays?? Black panthers


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

why won't the black panther threads stop, give it up  THERE ARE NO BLACK PANTHERS IN GEORGIA


----------



## Hammack (Sep 17, 2007)

Not black, but I, as well as several others in this area seen one that was a very dark gray.  Has been spotted on several occaisions by several people here.  I found tracks on my land and called my friend (A warden) and he came and thought the same as I that it was a panther track.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hammack,
I was just fixing to say that you live in a part of the country that panthers call home! Thanks for sharing!
Sue


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Sep 18, 2007)

Zeus01 said:


> I live in NW Florida.The game wardens swear there are no panthers this far north, and especially not black ones. You get laughed at if you mention seeing one to them. I have seen 3 black ones in FL, and a grey one in Stewart Co. Georgia. The first black one I saw was in the middle of the highway on a sharp curve.I had to lock up my brakes to keep from hitting it. It stood waist high, about 5or 6 foot body, and a 6 or 7 ft long tail. I was so close I saw the last few inches of his tail twitch, like a house cat will do.
> I also had a friend that worked for the state forestry dept.He found some black hair on a barbwire fence about waist high. He couldn't figure out what kind it was, so he sent it to the state lab for DNA tests. The lab results said it was from a jaguarundi. I'm not sure on the spelling, but I looked them up on the internet. It was a large black cat from South America akin to a jaguar. Then about 2 years ago, my neighbor, who is a woman and only goes outside to walk to the car, came home from town and there was a panther laying on the bank of a pond behind her house. She happened to have her video camera in the car and she filmed it for several minutes, before it got up and walked into the woods. It is good clear footage of a blueish gray panther. I don't know what people are seeing in GA, but there are panthers, and some black, within a 30 minute drive from the GA line.Believe it or don't, I don't care.The smartest people in the world all thought the world was flat because they couldn't see that it wasn't with their own eyes.



When you put the video up, PM me, email, or call me on my cell phone. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## potsticker (Sep 18, 2007)

pixley7 said:


> YUP!!
> Here is a pic of a Jaguar from the Belize Zoo.  I spent my summer traveling around Belize a few years ago.


----------



## SimpleMan (Sep 18, 2007)

There is a big black cat that crawls into the dumpters at the intersection of 300 and Hwy 15 in Putnam county.
I know this to be true because the guy that works there says its a black panther. He may not be the most educated man and he may have a slight drinking problem but why would he lie?
Ya'll need to stop by there on a Sunday afternoon and talk to this  guy. He will clear it up for all of you and answer all ya'lls questions.
He is even gonna catch it for me. I ain't seen him since last Turkey season.
Hope the Panther did'nt eat him!


----------



## Zeus01 (Sep 18, 2007)

The lady that took the videos of the cat is not big on hunting. I've been trying to call coyotes on the neighboring property, hopeing to get it in for a closer look, but so far no luck. I do know a guy that told me she promised him a copy. I'll try to track him down and see if he will let me borrow it.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 18, 2007)

A painter is what the old folks called em.BLACK PAINTERS!!!!


----------



## bubbabuckslayer (Sep 18, 2007)

cmghunter said:


> Where was it seen?Only in your mind,they DO NOT EXIST.



i would be worried if i saw one!


----------



## kevincox (Sep 18, 2007)

Zeus01 said:


> I live in NW Florida.The game wardens swear there are no panthers this far north, and especially not black ones. You get laughed at if you mention seeing one to them. I have seen 3 black ones in FL, and a grey one in Stewart Co. Georgia. The first black one I saw was in the middle of the highway on a sharp curve.I had to lock up my brakes to keep from hitting it. It stood waist high, about 5or 6 foot body, and a 6 or 7 ft long tail. I was so close I saw the last few inches of his tail twitch, like a house cat will do.
> I also had a friend that worked for the state forestry dept.He found some black hair on a barbwire fence about waist high. He couldn't figure out what kind it was, so he sent it to the state lab for DNA tests. The lab results said it was from a jaguarundi. I'm not sure on the spelling, but I looked them up on the internet. It was a large black cat from South America akin to a jaguar. Then about 2 years ago, my neighbor, who is a woman and only goes outside to walk to the car, came home from town and there was a panther laying on the bank of a pond behind her house. She happened to have her video camera in the car and she filmed it for several minutes, before it got up and walked into the woods. It is good clear footage of a blueish gray panther. I don't know what people are seeing in GA, but there are panthers, and some black, within a 30 minute drive from the GA line.Believe it or don't, I don't care.The smartest people in the world all thought the world was flat because they couldn't see that it wasn't with their own eyes.


I know of at least 5-6 different people that have seen a dark colored panther in Baldwin County including myself and my mother! All sightings were on the northern half of Baldwin County.


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 18, 2007)

cmghunter said:


> Black panthers.
> HA HA HA HA HA
> Some still see SANTA CLAUSE and BELIEVE..




wait a minute.......santa claus isn't real??  what the........???


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a BIG BLACK CAT that has killed and cached deer on my property in Harris County.  I have seen it run down the road and into the woods (where I got casts of the tracks) and showed them to several DNR folks and two of their Biologists looked at them, I saw it last year when I was with my surveyor when I bought some more land and it came crashing down out of the tree when we came out of a gulley.  I told him it was a big BobCat and he said no it wasn't.  I used to be skeptical, but now am not.  I move a trail camera around, but no luck yet.  I do have one night pic on the night my dog went nuts but all I got were two big glowing eyes. I put deer scraps to attract it, but I am trying to find someone who might be able to clean the picture up.  The DNR guy said they have a loop of about 200 miles they work so it can disappear for months...


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh yeah, the first Biologist said they don't exist.  So I told him I'll just shoot it and call him back, then show him it does.  He then said they're protected.  I asked if they don't exist, how can they be protected.  He told me they "used to" be in GA


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 21, 2007)

dawg2,
Thanks for sharing!
Sue


----------

